# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " العقيق الأحمر " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## هدوء عاصف

*كان معنا ضيفاً على كرسي الإعتراف صديقنـــــا "تحيّة عسكرية" فله منا كل الشكر والتقدير وأطيب الأمنيات بدوام التقدّم والنجاح في حياته بإذن الله ..*




*الآن .. سنكون مع ضيفة جديدة على كرسي الإعتراف ..*

*خفيفة الظل .. مميزة .. حائزة على وسام الإبداع في منتديات الحصن الأردنية*

*تُعتبر من الأعضاء الذين دخلوا منتديات الحصن بقوّة واثبتوا تواجدكم بجدارة ..*

*لن أًطيــــل .. وأقدّم لكم ضيفتنا على كرسي الإعتراف لهذه الدورة وهي*


*"العقيق الأحمر"*


*أهلا بكِ معنا في كرسي الإعتراف ، وسنكون سًعداء جداً بالتعرف اليك بعد تقديمكِ لبطاقتكِ الشخصية لنا*

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا وسهلا فيكي العقيق الأحمر على كرسي الإعتراف و بتمنالك اقامة سعيدة على الكرسي  :Smile: 
و لي عودة  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كيفك العقيق أخبارك منورة عالكرسي 

عفكرة انا اقل واحد انسئل بالكرسي مش مشكلة بل منو

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *كان معنا ضيفاً على كرسي الإعتراف صديقنـــــا "تحيّة عسكرية" فله منا كل الشكر والتقدير وأطيب الأمنيات بدوام التقدّم والنجاح في حياته بإذن الله ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الآن .. سنكون مع ضيفة جديدة على كرسي الإعتراف ..*
> 
> *خفيفة الظل .. مميزة .. حائزة على وسام الإبداع في منتديات الحصن الأردنية*
> 
> ...


اول اشي بشكرك مديرنا العام* " هدوء عاصف "* على المقدمة الرائعة ..اخجلتم تواضعنا :Db465236ff: 

ثم اشكركم على إستضافتي على الكرسي

بتمنى تكون اجاباتي على اسئلتكم خفيفة لطيفة  :Smile: 

وانا بانتظارها....

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> اهلا وسهلا فيكي العقيق الأحمر على كرسي الإعتراف و بتمنالك اقامة سعيدة على الكرسي 
> و لي عودة


هلا فيك سكريبت..انا بإنتظار عودتك  :Smile: 






> كيفك العقيق أخبارك منورة عالكرسي 
> 
> عفكرة انا اقل واحد انسئل بالكرسي مش مشكلة بل منو



هلا فيك تحية عسكرية..
منوّرة بوجودكم..من حسن حظك انه ما نسألت كتير على هـ الكرسي  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*البطاقة الشخصية للعقيق الاحمر
*
*الإسم :* العقيق الاحمر 

*تاريخ الميلاد :* يوليو/تموز 1979

*مكان الاقامة :* إربد

*الحالة الاجتماعية :* متزوجة منذ 1997 م

*المهنة :* ربة بيت

انا بإنتظار اسئلتكم ..ولا تترددوا  :SnipeR (89): 
بس بتمنى ما تكثروا من الاسئلة الشخصية  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو رأيك بـ توقيعك؟؟  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا وسهلا اختي العقيق الأحمر

احكيلنا رأيك بمجتمعنا الشرقي من وجهة نظرك
يعني الحسنات السيئات و الخ
و لو في بإيدك قوة خفية بتقدري تغيري فيها بعض العادات و التقاليد بمجتمعنا شو رح تكون قائمة اولوياتك للتغيير

----------


## دموع الغصون

بشكرك هدوء عاصف على استضافة العقيق الأحمر 
وبشكر العقيق على استجابتها للدعوه 
و رح شارك بسؤال واحد 
يقال: *" المرأه دمعه والرجل ارق من تلك الدمعه لكن خلف اسواره وحصونه"*
شو رأيك بهي المقولة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> شو رأيك بـ توقيعك؟؟


أهلا بطوق الياسمين..
عجبني..أليست اناملك المبدعة صاغته؟؟ فـ مؤكد أنه راق لي  :SnipeR (42): 

شكرا لكِ وانتظر المزيد من أسئلتك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> اهلا وسهلا اختي العقيق الأحمر
> 
> احكيلنا رأيك بمجتمعنا الشرقي من وجهة نظرك
> يعني الحسنات السيئات و الخ
> و لو في بإيدك قوة خفية بتقدري تغيري فيها بعض العادات و التقاليد بمجتمعنا شو رح تكون قائمة اولوياتك للتغيير



أهلا بمرورك اخي سكريبت..

قد يطول حديثي عن رأيي بهذا الموضوع ولكن سأختصر..

انا بصراحة احترم مجتمعنا الشرقي اكثر من اي مجتمع آخر ومتحيزة له في معظم الاحيان.. لما فيهمن العديد من الايجابيات التي تميزه عن غيره من المجتمعات.. والتي تجعلنا نفاخر بها العالم بأسره..طبعا لا يخلو الامر من بعض السلبيات ولكنها بنظري قليلة ..
وايضا انا لي رأي مخالف لأؤلئك الذين يبجلون الغرب ويعتقدون انهم افضل من الشرقيين..فبنظري حياتنا افضل وارقى من حياتهم ولا يمكن ان يبهرني اسلوب حياتهم..لان بنظري انه كله بهرجة كاذبة مزيفة تخفي وراءها خبث الحياة بكل معانيها

من وجهة نظري نحن المجتمعات الشرقية لدينا من القيم والمبادئ ما لا يمتلكه غيرنا
فنحن مثلا لدينا الإنتماء للعائلة والحميمية بين افراد الاسرة الواحدة نضاهي فيها المجتمعات الغربية كافة ..فنحن شعب مترابط ولا تحكمنا العلاقات المحدودة..
ولدينا من تعاليم الدين الاسلامي ما يجعلنا متفوقين عليهم في جميع مجالات التعامل الانساني ، بالاخلاق كالصدق والأمانة واحترام الكبير واعطف على الصغير.. وكافة العلاقات الانسانية الاخرى.. بل وتعداها ديننا الحنيف للرفق بالحيوان ايضاً ما يضاهي اكبر جمعية رفق للحيوان في بلد اوروبي او غربي..طبعا لا يخلو الامر من شذوذ بعض الافراد عن القاعدة .. ولاحظ اني قلت بعض..لانه لا يوجد مجتمع يصل لدرجة الكمال

وايضا بنظري ان الرجل الشرقي يحمل من الشهامة والحمية والدفاع عن عرضه اكثر بألف مرة من ذلك الغربي الرخو في رجولته !!
وإن نادى الغرب بمساواة المرأة بالرجل فذلك لان المرأة عندهم مظلومة ومضطهدة.. فنحن من اعطاها كامل حقوقها قبلهم بكثييير..
وبالحديث عن المراة..فـ بنظري امرأة واحدة في مجتمعنا الشرقي  تضاهي العشرات من نساءهم بالاخلاق والعفة والذكاء
 ورجاحة العقل  واكيد ايضا جمال المظهر..

المقارنات بينا وبينهم تطول .. ودائما كفة الميزان من وجهة نظري ترجح باليجابيات للشرق في العديد من المجالات..

ولكن لا بد من القول بـ إنهم يحترمون الوقت افضل منا.. ومتفوقون بمجالات التكنولوجيا والعلوم اكثر من تفوقنا .. وليس لديهم ما يسمى بالجاهوية والواسطة المتفشية "بدون تعميم طبعاً ".. كما وان المسؤول لا يفرق عن المواطن العادي عندهم سوى بـ صلاحياته الوظيفية والتي لا يتعداها..

مجتمعنا الشرقي بحاجة لاكثر للرجوع للتعاليم الاسلامية الشاملة والكاملة والصالحة لكل زمان ومكان ليبرز عالميا كأفضل المجتمعات على الاطلاق..

من وجهة نظري مجتمعنا بخير ..والايجابيات اكثر من السلبيات..


وبالنسبة للقوة الخفية التي ممكن نغير فيها الكثير.. فهي الحكم بشرع السماء وليس بالاحام البشرية المصطنعة..يعني ان يكون القران الكريم دستورنا الذي نحكم به..وعندها  فقط ستلغى السلبيات في مجتمعنا..

بتمنى تكون وصلت الفكرة...

شاكرة مرورك .. وتقبل فائق احترامي  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> بشكرك هدوء عاصف على استضافة العقيق الأحمر 
> وبشكر العقيق على استجابتها للدعوه 
> و رح شارك بسؤال واحد 
> يقال: *" المرأه دمعه والرجل ارق من تلك الدمعه لكن خلف اسواره وحصونه"*
> شو رأيك بهي المقولة


 
شكرا بداية لمرورك دموع الغصون من هنا ..

وبالنسبة للمقولة فانا أؤمن بها .. فمما لا شك فيه وما لا يشعر به الكثيرون..ان للرجل رقة تعادل الشدة والحزم الذي يظهره في كثير من الاحيان .. وبالنهاية هو بشر ويحمل بداخلة الرقة كما يحمل صفات انسانية اخرى..ولا يمكن نفي ذلك .

ولكن من وجهة نظري تبقى رقة المرأة متبوءة المرتبة العليا لكونه من صفاتها التي تميزها كأنثى..

أسعدتني مشاركتك غاليتي..دُمتِ رقيقة كما العادة  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> أهلا بمرورك اخي سكريبت..
> 
> قد يطول حديثي عن رأيي بهذا الموضوع ولكن سأختصر..
> 
> انا بصراحة احترم مجتمعنا الشرقي اكثر من اي مجتمع آخر ومتحيزة له في معظم الاحيان.. لما فيهمن العديد من الايجابيات التي تميزه عن غيره من المجتمعات.. والتي تجعلنا نفاخر بها العالم بأسره..طبعا لا يخلو الامر من بعض السلبيات ولكنها بنظري قليلة ..
> وايضا انا لي رأي مخالف لأؤلئك الذين يبجلون الغرب ويعتقدون انهم افضل من الشرقيين..فبنظري حياتنا افضل وارقى من حياتهم ولا يمكن ان يبهرني اسلوب حياتهم..لان بنظري انه كله بهرجة كاذبة مزيفة تخفي وراءها خبث الحياة بكل معانيها
> 
> من وجهة نظري نحن المجتمعات الشرقية لدينا من القيم والمبادئ ما لا يمتلكه غيرنا
> فنحن مثلا لدينا الإنتماء للعائلة والحميمية بين افراد الاسرة الواحدة نضاهي فيها المجتمعات الغربية كافة ..فنحن شعب مترابط ولا تحكمنا العلاقات المحدودة..
> ...



بصراااااااااااااحة ابدعتي بإجابتك
لي عودة قريبة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> بصراااااااااااااحة ابدعتي بإجابتك
> لي عودة قريبة


شاكرة بحق ثناءك سكريبت .. انها مجرد وجهة نظر لا اكثر

انا بانتظار عودتك..  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مساء الورد اختي الكريمة .. كيفك؟* 

*يا ريت تخبرينا كيف تعرفتي على المنتدى وكيف تأقلمتي فيه وصار الك هالرونق الرائع والتواجد المميز وبفترة بسيطة؟*
*كمان يا ريت لو تعرفينا على انطباعاتك عن المنتدى واعضاؤه وبكون كتير شاكر الك لو تحدديلنا بالأسماء الأعضاء المقرّبين الك مع ذكر السبب؟*

*لي عودة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *مساء الورد اختي الكريمة .. كيفك؟* 
> 
> *يا ريت تخبرينا كيف تعرفتي على المنتدى وكيف تأقلمتي فيه وصار الك هالرونق الرائع والتواجد المميز وبفترة بسيطة؟*
> *كمان يا ريت لو تعرفينا على انطباعاتك عن المنتدى واعضاؤه وبكون كتير شاكر الك لو تحدديلنا بالأسماء الأعضاء المقرّبين الك مع ذكر السبب؟*
> 
> *لي عودة*


اهلا فيك اخي الكريم
اللي عرفني على المنتدى عضوة قديمة..وبالنسبة للتأقلم فأنا نفسي مستغربة كيف تعلقت بالمنتدى لـ هالدرجة
وتواجدي المتميز انتم من أوجدتموه بإحتضانكم لي من البداية

طبعا قد ما احكي عن انطباعي عن المنتدى  فشهادتي فيه راح تكون مجروحة..وبالنسبة للأعضاء فأنا بعتبرهم اخواني وخواتي وبشعر انههم بخصوني دون استثناء

من أقرب الاعضاء اللي بسعدني تواجدهم دايماً طبعا وبدون شك طوق الياسمين (أختي)
وكمان في أعضاء بحبهم مع اني بجوز لسة ما أختلطت فيهم كتير 
وأولهم حسان (مديرنا العام وتاج راسنا)
 سكريبت( قديش بحسه هـ الانسان راقي بتعامله مع الناس وبقدّر الكل)
 الوسااادة...دموع الغصون ..دودو .صديقة بنت الشديفات.. والوردة الجريحة دموع الورد  روان..ماي لايف..معاذ ملحم.. (بحسهم متابعين لمواضيعي وبشاركوني بالرأي والردود) وطبعا الكل بحترمهم وانشالله ما حد يزعل لو نسيت اذكره..

وأكيد ما راح انساك هدوووء عاصف..فتواجدك بمواضيعي يثريها دائما وانت من أكثر الاشخاص اللي أطعاطى معهم هون بعد اختي طوق الياسمين طبعاً

شكراً للأسئلة وبتمنى منك رجعة قريبة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مثل ترددينه دائما؟؟
صفة تتمتعين بها وتريدن ايقافها؟؟
كلمة لـ ألي؟؟
انسان لا ترفضين له طلب؟؟
أمنيتك؟؟
تاريخ لا تنسينه؟؟
مشوار ما رح يروح من بالك؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

بااااك بالاسئلة ان شاء الله مايكونو تقال دم 

1- درس علمتك ياه الحياه ؟
2- درس تعلمتيه من منتديات الحصن ؟
3- نصيحة بتوجهيها لـ العقيق الأحمر كـ عضوة بمنتدى و كـ إنسانة بالحياة ؟
4- شو الصفه الي بتميزك عن غيرك بنظرك أنتِ ؟

بتمنى يكونوا خفاف وان شاء الله لي عودة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مثل ترددينه دائما؟؟
> صفة تتمتعين بها وتريدن ايقافها؟؟
> كلمة لـ ألي؟؟
> انسان لا ترفضين له طلب؟؟
> أمنيتك؟؟
> تاريخ لا تنسينه؟؟
> مشوار ما رح يروح من بالك؟؟




يسلمو على مرورك مرة تانية طوق الياسمين :Smile: 
والاجوبة كالآتي :

مثل أردده دائما..إللي مش بإيدك ، بكيدك

صفة اتمتع بها واريد ايقافها...رهافة القلب (عاطفتي تغلب عقلانيتي)

كلمة لطوق الياسمين...الفرصة ما بتيجي للواحد مرتين

الانسان اللي ما برفضله طلب هو.....أمي

امنيتي...أصير أم

التاريخ اللي ما بعمري راح انساه...13/7/2008

المشوار اللي ما بروح من بالي ...لما زرت بيت الله الحرام بمكة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> بااااك بالاسئلة ان شاء الله مايكونو تقال دم 
> 
> 1- درس علمتك ياه الحياه ؟
> 2- درس تعلمتيه من منتديات الحصن ؟
> 3- نصيحة بتوجهيها لـ العقيق الأحمر كـ عضوة بمنتدى و كـ إنسانة بالحياة ؟
> 4- شو الصفه الي بتميزك عن غيرك بنظرك أنتِ ؟
> 
> بتمنى يكونوا خفاف وان شاء الله لي عودة



عزيزتي دموع الغصون ..
وأتأكدي انه اسئلتك خفاف دم أكيد متلك  :Smile: 
والإجابة كالتالي : 

درس علمتني ياه الحياة...الصبر

درس تعلمته من منتديات الحصن...عندما تتوفر المساحة الكافية تنطلق مراكب الابداع

نصيحتي لنفسي بالمنتدى كـ عضوة...إستحضري حسن النية بالمقام الاول ولا تفترضي سوء النية

نصيحتي لنفسي كإنسانة بالحياة...لا تزعلي من اشي ، لانه كل إشي مقدّر ومكتوب ..ولو أطلعتم الغيب لأخترتم الواقع

الصفة اللي بتميزني عن غيري بنظري ...أعفو وأصفح حتى مع الناس اللي بيضروني (متسامحة)

يسلموووو على المرور وأنتظر عودتك غاليتي  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

نور الكرسي عقيق ..اول شيء شكرا الك على كل شيء قدمتيه وبتقديمه للمنتدى بالفعل انت من اكثر الاعضاء تميزا 

1 : شو هواياتك غير الطبخ والمنتدى ..-عفكره شهيتنا على المجدره -؟
2 : اخر ما قرائتي -كتاب -؟
3 : لو كنت مديرة المنتدى شو رح تعملي -طلعيلي كل الاقتراحات والسلبيات الموجوده-؟
4 : مصباح علاء الدين معك اعطينا الامنيات ال3 ؟
5 : شو بتعنيلك هالصور -جاوبي بتعليق على كل صوره ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> نور الكرسي عقيق ..اول شيء شكرا الك على كل شيء قدمتيه وبتقديمه للمنتدى بالفعل انت من اكثر الاعضاء تميزا 
> 
> 1 : شو هواياتك غير الطبخ والمنتدى ..-عفكره شهيتنا على المجدره -؟
> 2 : اخر ما قرائتي -كتاب -؟
> 3 : لو كنت مديرة المنتدى شو رح تعملي -طلعيلي كل الاقتراحات والسلبيات الموجوده-؟
> 4 : مصباح علاء الدين معك اعطينا الامنيات ال3 ؟
> 5 : شو بتعنيلك هالصور -جاوبي بتعليق على كل صوره ؟


أهلاً فيك رئيس مجلس إدارتنا (حسان القضاة)..

حقيقة المكان منوّر بأهله..لا تشكرني بل انتم مًنْ لكم الشكر الوفير على الجوهرة التي وضعتموها  بين أيدينا ألا وهي منتديات الحصن..
إن قدمت ما قدمت فهو نقطة ببحركم ..وان تروني مميزة فهذا أكثر مما استحق .. فأنا لا امتلك ما تمتلكون من إبداع .. وكلماتكم هذه شهادة أعتز فيها  :Cgiving: 

كم أنا محظوظة بمروركم من هنا بل ومن دواعي سروري أن أجيب على أسئلتكم ..  :Smile:  

1-  هوايتي المفضلة القراءة سواء النثر أو الشعر وأكثر ما استمتع به الروايات والشعر..أعشق الكتاب وتسحرني الطريقة التي يصوغ فيها الكاتب الجُمل .

2- اخر ما قرأت كان كتاب ذاكرة الرمل..للكاتبة آيات عبد الله..هو مجموعة منوعة من  النثر العميق والقصص القصيرة....
وحالياً لم انته من رواية (احدى عشرة دقيقة ) للروائي العالمي باولو كويليو..

3- لو كنت مديرة منتدى...
صراحة ما بفهم كتير بإدارة المنتدى وبحسها إشي كبييير على قدراتي..وعشان هيك ما بقدر اقترح إشي حالياً وكمان لاني ما بفهم كتير فيه بترك ملاحظة السلبيات للناس المتخصصة
وعلى كل حال انا مبسوطة بشكل المنتدى ومضمونه بس بكره يكونوا الاعضاء داخلين متخفيين بحب يكون كل إشي واضح وبكره هاي الخاصية في الخيارات العامة  :Smile: 

4- حقيقة بعمري ما تمنيت انه يكون عندي مصباح علاء الدين لاني مؤمنة انه كل اشي بالدنيا بنحصل عليه بيكون  نصيب من ربنا ... بس لو كان ولا بد..فـ إسمحلي أختصرها على أمنية واحدة بتمنى >>>
تتحقق امنيات كل أفراد عائلتي بدون استثناء ومن ضمنها امنيتي لأصبح أم...

5- بالنسبة للصور ....


شخصية لن تتكرر بالتاريخ


إن عشت فعش حراً أو مُت كالأشجار وقوفاً


كم يروقني الشتاء..
وحده من يجعلني أغفل عن برودة جسدي التي خلفها فَقْدك


جزء من ذاتي..


.حنجرة أرفع قبعتي احتراماً لها


شكرا حسان القضاة وبتمنى عودتك..  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

تحياتي سيدتي...
تاج لهذا المكان اسمك عنوانا على كرسي الاعتراف...
بحضور اسمك نسميه كرسي المُلك...ملكة هذا المكان وهذه الصفحة...

أسئلة تحضرني كنسمات الصيف
وما أكثرها لهذا اليوم ...
لو مَلَكْتِ فرصة التنقل عبر الزمن، هل ستتركين الحاضر؟ و أين ستذهبين ؟ و لماذا؟...لو مَلَكْتِ كُلّ متطلبات الحياة والعيش في كل مكان على هذه الأرض، أيٌّ مكان تختارين و لماذا؟..ما قمَّة الطُّموح لديكِ؟لو قِيلَ لكِ أنّ أمنيةً ستتحقق لكِ أيَّاً كانت مُقابِلَ حياتِك... ماذا تتمنين؟ما يُضحِكُك؟... ما يُبكيكِ؟... لكِ أن تستعيني بصورة إن شِئت... 

دُمْتِ بكل خير يا عقيق ...
وأُسْكِنْتِ خير المنازل في الدَّارين الدُّنيا والآخرة...
تحياتي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لو أ ُعطيتي امنياتك هل سـ تكونين بـ أفضل حال؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> تحياتي سيدتي...
> تاج لهذا المكان اسمك عنوانا على كرسي الاعتراف...
> بحضور اسمك نسميه كرسي المُلك...ملكة هذا المكان وهذه الصفحة...
> 
> أسئلة تحضرني كنسمات الصيف
> وما أكثرها لهذا اليوم ...
> لو مَلَكْتِ فرصة التنقل عبر الزمن، هل ستتركين الحاضر؟ و أين ستذهبين ؟ و لماذا؟...لو مَلَكْتِ كُلّ متطلبات الحياة والعيش في كل مكان على هذه الأرض، أيٌّ مكان تختارين و لماذا؟..ما قمَّة الطُّموح لديكِ؟لو قِيلَ لكِ أنّ أمنيةً ستتحقق لكِ أيَّاً كانت مُقابِلَ حياتِك... ماذا تتمنين؟ما يُضحِكُك؟... ما يُبكيكِ؟... لكِ أن تستعيني بصورة إن شِئت... 
> 
> دُمْتِ بكل خير يا عقيق ...
> ...



في البداية أشكر تواجدكَ لطرح الاسئلة سيدي .. ومن بعدها أثمّن ما كتبتَ  بحقي في هذا المكان ، وإنه لمن دواعي سروري أن أجيب على أسئلتكَ "قلعتي أبديّة"...

* لو مَلَكْتِ فرصة التنقل عبر الزمن، هل ستتركين الحاضر؟ و أين ستذهبين ؟ و لماذا؟...*
لن اترك الحاضر بل سأبقى في زماني..انا مؤمنة بإن الله ما خلقنا في زمان ومكان إلا وكانا الأنسب لحياتنا ..

*  لو مَلَكْتِ كُلّ متطلبات الحياة والعيش في كل مكان على هذه الأرض، أيٌّ مكان تختارين و لماذا؟..*
سأختار مكة المكرمة وبالتحديد بجانب الحرم المكي..لكي أستزيد من الاجر في كل صلاة (لأنه كما تعلم الفريضة الواحدة هناك تعادل 100 ألف فريضة فيما سواها)...

*  ما قمَّة الطُّموح لديكِ؟*
حقيقة لا سقف لطموحي ، فطموحي يصل إلى أبعد مما يتخيله أي إنسان على وجه الارض .


* لو قِيلَ لكِ أنّ أمنيةً ستتحقق لكِ أيَّاً كانت مُقابِلَ حياتِك... ماذا تتمنين؟*
أتمنى أن يختم لي الله الدنيا على دين الاسلام(حسن الخاتمة) .


*ما يُضحِكُك؟... ما يُبكيكِ؟... لكِ أن تستعيني بصورة إن شِئت...*
حقيقة كثيرة هي الامور التي تضحكني..
ما يبكيني  هو الظلم..


* دُمتَ بما تمنيتَ لي ..ولك مثل ما دعوتَ به  في نهاية مشاركتكَ...
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> لو أ ُعطيتي امنياتك هل سـ تكونين بـ أفضل حال؟؟



أهلا بكِ مجدداَ عزيزتي طوق الياسمين

صراحة اعتقد أنه لو تحققت أمنياتي سيكون الحال أفضل مما هو عليه

أسعدني تواجدك  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

مرحبا العقيق الأحمر

شو بتقدري تحكيلنا عن العبارة التالية :




> سأل أمريكي عربياً : ما هو حلمك الذي تنوي تحقيقه؟
> العربي : أن أكون حراً, لدي عمل و أن أتزوج و أكسب منزلاً
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> الأمريكي: أنا أتحدث عن أحلامك و طموحاتك و ليس عن حقوقك !!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مرحبا العقيق الأحمر
> 
> شو بتقدري تحكيلنا عن العبارة التالية 
> سأل أمريكي عربياً : ما هو حلمك الذي تنوي تحقيقه؟
> العربي : أن أكون حراً, لدي عمل و أن أتزوج و أكسب منزلاً
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



بداية أرحب بك مجدداً سكريبت ...  :Smile: 

حقيقة الحديث يطول هنا .. وهالحوار بين العربي والامريكي بقدر احكي رأيي فيه من عدة جوانب..
ففي الجانب الاول ..
ليس بالضرورة ما تعتبره انت حلم يعتبره الآخر كذلك ربما يكون من وجهة نظره حق شرعي ومتطلب اساسي بالحياة..فطموحات الاشخاص واحلامهم وما يعتبروه حق من حقوقهم يختلف من شخص لآخر حسب وجهات نظرهم وأماكن تواجدهم وظروف البيئة المحيطة بهم وحتى حسب نشأتهم ووضعهم المادي ..فيمكن القول ان المواطن الافريقي يحلم بشرب ماء نقي بينما مواطن امريكي يحلم بالذهاب الى رحلة للقمر!!! وكلاهما يعتبره حلم

ومن جانب آخر
كلٌ له رؤيته فيما يريد بالحياة..فالمواطن العربي (ولا أعمم) أقصى طموحاته ما ذكرها العربي في جوابه بينما شعوب أخرى تصل طموحاتها إلى ما لا نهاية حيث لا سقف لها..

ومن جانب ثالث..
المواطن الامريكي الذي يعتبر ن الحرية والحصول على عمل والزواج وامتلاك منزلأ حق شرعي من حقوق البشر..فمعظمهم ينطق بها نطقاً فقط وانا أراهنك إن كانت تطبق في مجتمعاتهم ..إنما يقولون ذلك ليرووا العالم انهم قائمون ومطبقون لحقوق الانسان 
فأيضا هناك (في اميريكا) يناضل المواطن للحصول على وظيفة تؤمن له لقمة العيش ليشتري منزلاً ويتخذ زوجة شرعية فليس كل ما يلمع ذهب..
فهم من وجهة نظري فقيرين كل الفقر لتطبيق مبدأ الحرية ، ولو كانت تعني لهم حق من الحقوق لما تستعمل اميريكا حق النقض(الفيتو) في أي قرار يدعم حق الشعب الفلسطيني بالحرية  في جلسات مجلس الامن؟َ

ومن جانب اضافي..يمكن أن أرى الحوار على أنه...
ربما نحن العرب غير موفر لنا الحصول ولو على جانب بسيط من حقوق المعيشة البشرية السوية كباقي الشعوب فيي العالم الاول (حسب تصنيفاتهم..وليس بالضرورة ان أؤمن بهذا التصنيف وإن ذكرته هنا ..فـ بإعتقادي نحن الاول دائماً كمسلمون) لدرجة أن المواطن العربي بات يعتقد أن حقوقه هي أحلامه وطموحاته .

والجوانب كثيرة من خلال رؤيتي للجملة ..ولكن لا أريد الإطالة ..

شكرا لتواجدك مجدداً ودمت بحفظ الله
يسعدني مرورك مراراً  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

مرحبا عقيق منوره الكرسي

اوصفي الكلمات التاليه :

الورد

الدموع

الألم 

الاحترام 

التواضع

الوحده


من خلال مشاركاتك حبيت اسئلك سؤال 

اعطيني لمحة عن الاشياء المؤلمه في حياتك ولو جزء بسيط



بتمنا ما اكون سببتلك احراج اختي 


منوره على طول

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مرحبا عقيق منوره الكرسي
> 
> اوصفي الكلمات التاليه :
> الورد
> الدموع
> الألم 
> الاحترام 
> التواضع
> الوحده
> ...


اهلأ أخي ماي لايف..
سعيدة لتواجدك  :Smile: 
والاجابة كالآتي :

الورد - من اجمل الاشياء التي تسر البال وتريح النظر.. وجاله يكمن بحياته فـ لو قطف وجُفف فقد جماله
وأشعر انها من أحب الهدايا إلى نفس المرأة ربما لتوافق الشبه بينهما.. فالوردة كالمرأة لو لم تجيد قطفها جرحتك أشواكها !!!

الدموع - حرية بوح ، فإنسكابها مصدر قوة  لانها تثبت كم هو إنسان وكم يمتلك رقي بمشاعره وأحاسيسه .. وأرفض  ربطها بالضعف او انها تخص النساء ... فالانسان السوي بنظري يجب أن يمتلكها ويسكبها في حياته مع المواقف التي تلامس الروح..

الألم - سيف مزروع بخاصرتي ينزف من حين لآخر..

الاحترام - جسر يربط بينك وبين الاخرين للوصول إلى علاقة انسانية راقية

التواضع -لا يمكن ان تستجدي حب الناس وانت لا تمتلكه .. وإعظم ما مافيه عندما يكون لله

الوحدة - عالمك الخاص الذي تتناقش فيه مع ذاتك ولا بد ان تجعل لك مساحة أسبوعية للعيش فيه ولكن لا تجعلها عادة يومية حتى لا تصبح إنطواء عن المجتمع 

ما يؤلمني في حياتي حقيقة اعتبره شأن خاص وسأحتفظ بالاجابة لنفسي :SnipeR (5): 

شكرا لتواجدك هنا ماي لايف .. أسعدني مرورك  وإطراءك لي .. وانتظر منك عودة   :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله الشباب مش مقصرين 

شو بعنيلك الغياب على الناس ؟ 

شو اكثر موقف بجنن ما تنسي بحياتك ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> والله الشباب مش مقصرين 
> 
> شو بعنيلك الغياب على الناس ؟ 
> 
> شو اكثر موقف بجنن ما تنسي بحياتك ؟


اهلااااااا بتواجدك مجدداً تحية عسكرية..سعيدة جدا بعودتك

حقيقة الغياب عن الناس لا احبذه واعتبره نهاية حياة لان الناس لايعيشون إلا بالناس
أما الموقف الذي لا أنساه فلا أستطيع البوح به على الملأ..أعذرني  :SnipeR (39): 

اقبل مني الاحترام تحية عسكرية  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

> اهلأ أخي ماي لايف..
> سعيدة لتواجدك 
> والاجابة كالآتي :
> 
> الورد - من اجمل الاشياء التي تسر البال وتريح النظر.. وجاله يكمن بحياته فـ لو قطف وجُفف فقد جماله
> وأشعر انها من أحب الهدايا إلى نفس المرأة ربما لتوافق الشبه بينهما.. فالوردة كالمرأة لو لم تجيد قطفها جرحتك أشواكها !!!
> 
> الدموع - حرية بوح ، فإنسكابها مصدر قوة  لانها تثبت كم هو إنسان وكم يمتلك رقي بمشاعره وأحاسيسه .. وأرفض  ربطها بالضعف او انها تخص النساء ... فالانسان السوي بنظري يجب أن يمتلكها ويسكبها في حياته مع المواقف التي تلامس الروح..
> 
> ...



*شكرا على الاجابات الراقيه برقي حضرتك اختي*
**

----------


## mylife079

رجعتلك اختي عقيق

كلمة للمنتدى ادارة واعضاء؟؟ 


رأيك بالمنتدى؟؟ 


الاقسام اللي بتميلي الها داخل المنتدى؟؟ 


عضو بزعجك بالمنتدى؟؟ 


عضو بمتاز بالاسلوب الراقي داخل المنتدى؟؟ 


عضو غايب عن المنتدى؟؟ 



موضوع لفت انتباهك بالمنتدى؟؟ 



رأيك بشبكة منتديات الحصن على الفيس بوك ؟؟ وقتراحاتك للتغيير داخل الصفحة بناءً على ما لاحظناه الايام الماضيه بدردشه الصفحة؟؟ 



لي عودة اختي وشكرا

 :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> رجعتلك اختي عقيق
> 
> كلمة للمنتدى ادارة واعضاء؟؟ 
> 
> 
> رأيك بالمنتدى؟؟ 
> 
> 
> الاقسام اللي بتميلي الها داخل المنتدى؟؟ 
> ...


 
اهلا بك مجددا اخي ماي لايف ...

كلمة للمنتدى - من الحسن للأحسن انشالله
كلمة للأعضاء - بتمنى تسخروا عضويتكم بالمنتدى للإستفادة والاإفادة

رأي بالمنتدى انه بجنن إدارة واعضاء ومواضيع ولو ما كان هيك كان زمااااان تركته

بالنسبة للأقسام  فأنا أميل لكلام نواعم وكلام الناس

الحمد لله لا يوجد عضو يزعجني بالمنتدى لهاي اللحظة

العضو اللي يمتاز بإسلوب راقي مممممممممم (سر) ما راح أفصح عنه  :Smile: 

العضو الغايب كان تحية عسكرية بس هلأ رجع

صراحة ما في موضوع معين لفت انتباهي كلهم بجننو  :Smile: 

شبكة منتديات الحصن على الفيس كويسة وبتخلي تواصل بين الاعضاء اكثر
واقراحي انه يكون في رقابة اكتر على التشات لانه كتير بدخل ناس برموا حكي يمين وشمال  بنص حوار بين الاعضاءوكمان يا ريت يصير في تفاعل اكتر بتصور بتصير الصفحة اكتر بكتير

شكرا لمشاركتك ما لايف 
وبإنتظار عودتك قريبا
 :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا اختي ما قصرتي 

يعطيكي الف عافيه

----------


## دموع الغصون

[GASIDA="type=center bkcolor=#000000 color=#FFFFFF width="100%" border="9px double #999999" font="bold large Arial" bkimage="""]رح ارجع بكم سؤل على الخفيف لحرك الموضوع 

1. شو أكتر فكرة موضوع بالمنتدى بتحبي تشاركِ فيها ؟
2. اكتر موضوع من مواضيعك عجبك ؟
3. أقرب الاقسام إلى نفسكِ وبتحبي تشاركِ فيها ؟
4. أقرب فكر عضو إلى فكركِ ؟
5. برأيك أنو بعبر عن شخصية العضو أكثر المواضيع أم الردود ؟
6. ماذا يفيدكِ من المواضيع ؟؟ ومالذي يفيدكِ من الردود - من ناحية التغذيه الفكرية - ؟
7. مين من الأعضاء ..
بتحب تتناقشي معه ... 
تدخلي الحانه والألعاب معه ...
بتحبي ردوده على المواضيع ... 
بتحبي مواضيعه ... 
بتحبي كتاباته ... 
بتمنى هالاسئلة يكونو خفاف ويروقو لذائقتكِ

[/GASIDA]

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> [GASIDA="type=center bkcolor=#000000 color=#FFFFFF width="100%" border="9px double #999999" font="bold large Arial" bkimage="""]رح ارجع بكم سؤل على الخفيف لحرك الموضوع 
> 
> 1. شو أكتر فكرة موضوع بالمنتدى بتحبي تشاركِ فيها ؟
> 2. اكتر موضوع من مواضيعك عجبك ؟
> 3. أقرب الاقسام إلى نفسكِ وبتحبي تشاركِ فيها ؟
> 4. أقرب فكر عضو إلى فكركِ ؟
> 5. برأيك أنو بعبر عن شخصية العضو أكثر المواضيع أم الردود ؟
> 6. ماذا يفيدكِ من المواضيع ؟؟ ومالذي يفيدكِ من الردود - من ناحية التغذيه الفكرية - ؟
> 7. مين من الأعضاء ..
> ...


اهلا وسهلا بك مجدداً دموع الغصون  :Smile: 

1. شو أكتر فكرة موضوع بالمنتدى بتحبي تشاركِ فيها ؟
المواضيع التي تحمل اخبار جديدة وغريبة

2. اكتر موضوع من مواضيعك عجبك ؟
صراحة بحب>>
امران إطلع عليهما..
ذاكرة عرجاء..
تذوق نفسك..
من اجمل ما قرأت..

3. أقرب الاقسام إلى نفسكِ وبتحبي تشاركِ فيها ؟
كلام الناس وكلام نواعم

4. أقرب فكر عضو إلى فكركِ ؟
ما في حد معين..

5. برأيك أنو بعبر عن شخصية العضو أكثر المواضيع أم الردود ؟
الردود 

6. ماذا يفيدكِ من المواضيع ؟؟ ومالذي يفيدكِ من الردود - من ناحية التغذيه الفكرية - ؟
المواضيع ممكن تعرفني على معلومات جديدة اجهلها
اما الردود فممكن استفيد منها اجتماعياً ومعرفة فكر الأعضاء

7. مين من الأعضاء ..

بتحب تتناقشي معه >>>
هدوء عاصف

تدخلي الحانه والألعاب معه >>>
ماي لايف ، دودو، سكريبت

بتحبي ردوده على المواضيع >>>
قلعتي أبدية

بتحبي مواضيعه >>>
طوق الياسمين

بتحبي كتاباته >>>
رند ينال

يسلموووووو على الاسئلة الخفيفة والحلوة
دمتِ بود

----------

